# Do guppies eat moss?



## Grimmjow (Jul 22, 2009)

I want to try a moss wall but I also want guppies/endlers and I feel like they will eat the moss since Ive seen them bite at plants.


----------



## Inga (Jun 8, 2010)

Grimmjow said:


> I want to try a moss wall but I also want guppies/endlers and I feel like they will eat the moss since Ive seen them bite at plants.


 
I have large quantities of moss in my tanks and the Guppies may nibble at stuff in the plants (maybe eating a bit of moss) but the moss grows pretty fast and they can't eat it all. I keep having to scoop large bits of moss out to toss out so... I am guessing you will be safe to have a moss wall. Just make sure it is very secured around the edges so you don't get fish (especially small ones) trapped behind the wall as some other forum members did.


----------

